# My neck is too long and my head is too small



## Fadingembers

I know people will probably laugh at the title, it's okay, people laugh at me a lot. So clearly, I have a head way too small for my long neck. I measured, and my neck is 14cm long and the width of my face is only 12.5cm. Plus i am 171cm tall. my entire body is so unproportional and I mind this a lot. No one likes a girl with a long neck at first sight.


----------



## Lassitude

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain about this 
*Hugs*

Unfortunately, genetics are what they are and really difficult to change....

Another thing, High school sucks / sucked for just about everyone, so if it helps, one day you'll be free of those horrible classmates and free to make your own, accepting friends

Either way, you sound like a lovely caring person and I hope you find someone to love you ......hang in there <3 
xx take care


----------



## General Specific

This is going to sound like I'm being sarcastic, but I'm honestly not. There are guys out there who appreciate girls with longer, slender necks. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and everyone has different tastes.


----------



## jonny neurotic

Since when did guys not like girls with long necks? I don't remember getting that memo. 

You have to bear in mind kids at school will say unkind things about/to others and most of it is meaningless. Anything that is unusual will attract attention and from those who like to make fun of others the attention you will get will be negative. It is also worth questioning whether any given comment was directed at you or whether the subject of conversation is someone or something else entirely. I feel inclined to question the acuracy of your measurments because that is quite extreme. How did you measure your neck? What is the top and what is the bottom? Did you actually measure it or was it a guess. I am finding it quite difficult to determine where the top and bottom of my neck is.

I think the real issue here has little to do with your physical appearance. You talk about wanting someone to have a crush on you, etc. etc. and how the prospect of this never happening makes you feel like killing yourself. This isn't healthy at all. I don't think you will find the answer to this problem on an internet forum. You really should see a therapist. Alternatively you could do your own research and try to figure it out for yourself but this would require quite a bit of insight. How honest can you be with yourself? How willing are you to face the real source of your anguish? And trust me it isn't your physical appearance...


----------



## j a m

People can be stupid and mean in high school. Bullies will latch on to anything they can get a hold of; sometimes the feature that they target is a neutral or even a positive actually. I think your neck is beautiful and graceful, I wish we could trade  Beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder, just behold yourself a little more lovingly and mentally punch the bullies in the mouth... because their words are ugly.

I imagine: years from now, your now future husband will remind you that he has always found your dear neck to be so beautiful to him. Sorry for corniness.


----------



## noscreenname

Is it really that bad or are you over thinking it?

Is it comparable to this girl?

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2012/10/03/beautiful-16-year-old-ukrainian-girl-with-disproportionately-long-neck-teaches-internet-about-marfan-syndrome/

Maybe see a doctor if it is that bad.

If not just remember your body still has a lot of changes to go through and kids are jerks and there are a lot of guys that like a long neck.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Charlotte Gainsbourg.


----------



## ManuelVinn

pictures please


----------



## catcharay

Oh, I'm sad to hear you are feeling so bad with your body. Many girls are self conscious with parts of their body. It's just a matter of highlighting other areas and styling to suit your body and face shape. Have you thought about growing out your hair? Short hair draws more attention to the neck area. 

Right now, with me, I'm having problems with my man shoulders - and I try to wear blouses or shirts that create the illusion of softer, feminine shoulders. Try to focus on your positives - your height is very enviable so smile and be happy!


----------



## Fadingembers

guess I'll wait. Thank you for the message!


----------



## SilentWitness

Fadingembers said:


> *My school doesn't allow us to grow our hair long, so guess I'll wait. *


Wow, that's a pretty strict school.

I think you look lovely btw.


----------



## Fadingembers

Yeah most of our schools here are strict  thank you for the compliment, but I genuinely don't think I look lovely


----------



## Levibebop

Fadingembers said:


> http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/4634/imagesmt.jpg
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1236/imageqld.jpg
> 
> To let you have an idea of how I look like.


Doesn't look abnormal to me. I have a thin body and a big head, so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Tania I

first thing came to my mind is, hey kiddo (to the guy), don't insult camel, don't you know it has a pretty big, round, eyes? but that's exactly what makes me come to this forum...

the first thing came to my mind when i see your pic is yes, you have longer neck than i do. but i think i pay attention to your neck more because you've said it already in this thread. i saw your arm length, and i think your body is proportional. then my attention shifts to your hair quite quickly. it's very black, and thick, and i find it stunning. like your hair a lot. it's like what i saw in magazines.


----------



## Nada

Your neck seems longer but I'm not sure if its because you're skinny that makes it appear like that because your arms look long too. I know when I was super skinny my neck and arms seemed long, but when I gained weight it filled in.


----------



## Fadingembers

Thank you so so much it means so much to me!  I'm glad you like my hair! But yeah seeing all these comments made me feel so much better about myself now I guess I'm feeling okay now! Hopefully this'll last long :/ but still I have school tomorrow... Hope everything will be different for a change :/


----------



## Fadingembers

Gaining weight is hard for me because no matter how much I eat I'll never get fat  it's a con for me even though every one wants to eat as much as possible without becoming fat etc but I want to gain weight for a change!


----------



## Tania I

you're welcome.
yea, school is like work, you expect the same thing everyday, but when a good thing happens it lifts your mood and it won't last. healthy body makes it easier to lift your mood whatever happens. strive to eat and live healthy than target certain weight. (i know i need to, lol). cya cutie^^


----------



## Fadingembers

Exactly. I can relate. 
Yeah I will try to eat healthier although I doubt that I'm not doing that now heheh. Thank you!!


----------



## ManuelVinn

Fadingembers said:


> http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/4634/imagesmt.jpg
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1236/imageqld.jpg
> 
> To let you have an idea of how I look like.


Your neck is long, I have a confession, I got turned on by the picture.

maybe it's not a bad characteristic for females


----------



## WakeMeUp

One thing you can try that will actually really help if you feel that bad about it is grow your hair out and curl it. It will hide how skinny your neck is and make appear not as long. It helps with a small head too I have one of those also.


----------



## AceEmoKid

You look fine. In fact, I even find long, slender necks graceful and rather attractive. Then again, I have a weird neck fetish thing :lol

The people who are laughing at you are just plain superficial jerkwads. We all have a certain feature we are considerably less proud of. However, you can't allow other people's insecure snide remarks influence how _you _see yourself. Have people always made fun of your neck? I'm sure before the first time someone did, you had absolutely no problem with it. It's only once somebody points out the feature in a critical light that it distorts your own perception of yourself.

Also. Appearance isn't everything. Not everyone is as shallow as those teenagers (also, remember. teenagers are insecure jerks. don't hold what they say with more than a grain of salt, good or bad). You will find someone who either will love you for your personality or who just plain adores a slender neck.  Work on you confidence by strengthening all facets of your personality, especially aspects you are proud of. After a while, your inner confidence will start to glow on the outside.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I think you look very graceful. As said previously, kids are ********. Most of em will say anything to bring someone else down. People generally fear what they don't understand and sometimes tend to attack anyone who's different in any way. Probably to feel better about themselves.

Anyway, I see that you do have a longer neck but I find it attractive and so do/will more people in your life. You can't control what those jackasses at school say about you, but you can control how you feel about yourself.  Don't let em get to you.


----------



## Fadingembers

AceEmoKid said:


> You look fine. In fact, I even find long, slender necks graceful and rather attractive. Then again, I have a weird neck fetish thing :lol
> 
> The people who are laughing at you are just plain superficial jerkwads. We all have a certain feature we are considerably less proud of. However, you can't allow other people's insecure snide remarks influence how _you _see yourself. Have people always made fun of your neck? I'm sure before the first time someone did, you had absolutely no problem with it. It's only once somebody points out the feature in a critical light that it distorts your own perception of yourself.
> 
> Also. Appearance isn't everything. Not everyone is as shallow as those teenagers (also, remember. teenagers are insecure jerks. don't hold what they say with more than a grain of salt, good or bad). You will find someone who either will love you for your personality or who just plain adores a slender neck.  Work on you confidence by strengthening all facets of your personality, especially aspects you are proud of. After a while, your inner confidence will start to glow on the outside.


Thank you for the encouraging words, I appreciate it very much, I really do. But I don't think of my neck as 'fine', I just can't seem to find anything nice about it. The more I look at my body in the morrow the more I loathe myself for being this way. There are so many normal looking people in the world. Why can't I be one of them? I hate everything about this.


----------



## Fadingembers

ManuelVinn said:


> Your neck is long, I have a confession, I got turned on by the picture.
> 
> maybe it's not a bad characteristic for females


I hope this is true hahah


----------



## Freiheit

You don't look bad in the pictures. In my opinion a longer neck is more attractive than a short stubby neck anyways. I kind of have a longish neck so I can relate a little bit. Gaining weight might help but I know it can be tough to put on weight for some people. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Maybe try wearing collar shirts to reduce the appearance of length a bit.


----------



## Fadingembers

Freiheit said:


> You don't look bad in the pictures. In my opinion a longer neck is more attractive than a short stubby neck anyways. I kind of have a longish neck so I can relate a little bit. Gaining weight might help but I know it can be tough to put on weight for some people. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Maybe try wearing collar shirts to reduce the appearance of length a bit.


Thank you for the suggestions! I try to wear collar shirts often but I can't be seen wearing the same type of shirt continuously for a life time can I? Yeah gaining weight is certainly a hard situation to overcome but I'm trying my best right now! Thank you again!


----------



## eveningbat

And my neck is stiff.


----------



## Freiheit

Fadingembers said:


> Thank you for the suggestions! I try to wear collar shirts often but I can't be seen wearing the same type of shirt continuously for a life time can I? Yeah gaining weight is certainly a hard situation to overcome but I'm trying my best right now! Thank you again!


You're welcome. I used to wear collar shirts and blazers a lot in high school but they were all a bit different in style from each other so it didn't get too repetitive. But you don't have to limit yourself if you don't feel comfortable with that. What you definitely want to avoid though is V-neck or low cut tops because that will make the neck look even longer.


----------



## SomniferumPapi

Pic? For all you know it can be exaggerated in your mind. But even if it is exactly like you say it is, then like ACE said, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## bottleofblues

You've got a model's physique.


----------



## Fadingembers

bottleofblues said:


> You've got a model's physique.


I really hope I do!


----------



## Fadingembers

SomniferumPapi said:


> Pic? For all you know it can be exaggerated in your mind. But even if it is exactly like you say it is, then like ACE said, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


If everyone think the same way as you I wouldn't had have these anxiety problems


----------



## Fadingembers

Freiheit said:


> You're welcome. I used to wear collar shirts and blazers a lot in high school but they were all a bit different in style from each other so it didn't get too repetitive. But you don't have to limit yourself if you don't feel comfortable with that. What you definitely want to avoid though is V-neck or low cut tops because that will make the neck look even longer.


Our school has uniforms, so I wouldn't worry much since our shirts have collies on it, but when we change into our PE tshirts I'd much rather hide in the toilet than join the rest of the class.


----------



## Fadingembers

eveningbat said:


> And my neck is stiff.


At least it's not long like a giraffe's


----------



## eveningbat

Fadingembers said:


> At least it's not long like a giraffe's


Yes, but it feels tense and sore and stiff. This makes me feel uncomfortable and it reduces my work capability too. Apart from it being a big annoyance.


----------



## Fadingembers

eveningbat said:


> Yes, but it feels tense and sore and stiff. This makes me feel uncomfortable and it reduces my work capability too. Apart from it being a big annoyance.


Did you tried out neck stretching exercises?


----------



## SomniferumPapi

Fadingembers said:


> If everyone think the same way as you I wouldn't had have these anxiety problems


Oh thanks. There would probably be other problems though lol.
Keep me updated on how you are doing.


----------



## eveningbat

Fadingembers said:


> Did you tried out neck stretching exercises?


Yes, neck traction, a year ago, it made me dizzy.


----------



## Fadingembers

eveningbat said:


> Yes, neck traction, a year ago, it made me dizzy.


Is it permanent? Or will you get better after some sort of treatment? I hope you get better!!


----------



## Sion

Your neck looks perfectly fine  don't worry about trying to be the same as the people around you, as you get older looking different in your own way is more important. Most models actually have very long necks because they are regarded as more elegant, delicate and photogenic, many people would be extremely envious of you! - I just searched to demonstrate and the first image that came up was this http://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab84/Pecoris/image_zps73212edd.jpg


----------



## Fadingembers

Sion said:


> Your neck looks perfectly fine  don't worry about trying to be the same as the people around you, as you get older looking different in your own way is more important. Most models actually have very long necks because they are regarded as more elegant, delicate and photogenic, many people would be extremely envious of you! - I just searched to demonstrate and the first image that came up was this http://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab84/Pecoris/image_zps73212edd.jpg


Oh my she is really pretty!!! I don't actually know how long is hers compared to mine because she looks so good in a long neck unlike me who looks likes freak


----------



## Chirp

Sion said:


> Your neck looks perfectly fine  don't worry about trying to be the same as the people around you, as you get older looking different in your own way is more important. Most models actually have very long necks because they are regarded as more elegant, delicate and photogenic, many people would be extremely envious of you! - I just searched to demonstrate and the first image that came up was this http://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab84/Pecoris/image_zps73212edd.jpg


She looks absolutely incredible.

OP, I don't think your neck looks bad at all, and as Sion said, I think it could look pretty elegant. You have to remember that just because your neck is a little longer than average, that doesn't make it a bad thing!

Haters gon' hate. Screw them.


----------



## bazinga

I love womens' necks. The way the tendons stick out in the front. Like this:









Necks drive me wild so I appreciate long necks! I just want to bite them! heh jk


----------



## gmcommand

I know I'm posting this really late...maybe the thread is long closed. (Last post was in March wow). Don't know if you are still there and reading this but I'm just just gonna share my opinions anyways.

As some ppl in earlier posts had stated before, there really are guys out there who find women with long slender necks very attractive. No, these previous posters were not just making stuff up to comfort you. It's true. I dunno if this following example may convince you, but I can tell you that even manga artists write/draw about it. Consider this manga:

http://mangafox.me/manga/14_sai_no_koi/v01/c003.6/1.html (Read till the end. If you want to know the context behind this chpt, read the one before it.)

This isn't just a Japanese thing. Males in other places think so too. Males like that are more common than you think. So don't worry too much about your attractiveness.

From what I've read, women with long necks or small heads usually adopt long, voluminous, curly hairstyles to balance out their body/neck-to-body proportions. You could definitely try that.


----------



## jakeg

Hi, listen to me carefully if you want to change the appearance of your neck. I don't want to tell you, like most people, that you are perfect the way you are. I think you have a beautiful appearance, but this is about you and your self image, and self image is of utmost importance. You are intuitively aware that the length of your neck has somehow become exaggerated, and that it is somehow unhealthy beyond just appearance. Your mind would not be making such a big deal of it were it not a sign of some larger physiological problem. I'm not saying you are sick, but that you have bad posture, which can make you sick as you get older, and which can rob you of all forms of energy, including the energy we get from being around people, that when we hold ourselves in a bad way, gets swallowed up in shame.

You can fix your issue with some mild training and an understanding of proper neck and shoulder posture. This is not a genetic thing. It is not set in stone. Do not listen to the naysayers on this board and everywhere. I have fixed this problem in myself and helped others fix it and similar problems. It is not easy. It requires some hard work, perserverance, education, and patience. But if you find the strength to do it, within a few months your appearance could be dramatically altered and the rest of your life freed from this crippling anxiety that you did nothing to deserve.

I looked at the pictures you included in this post, and I clearly see (in the closer up one especially) that halfway up your neck, where there is a change in the direction of the curve, is where your true neck should begin. Below that is the attachment to the shoulder, and your shoulder muscles are too weak to hold the shoulder blades at their proper height. You could say your shoulders are hanging too low and as a result it gives the appearance that your neck is long. The muscles that pull your shoulder girdle up higher need to be woken up (they are probably inhibited and you probably could not flex them outright if you tried). Once you have stretched them into functioning, they need to be strengthened with mild weight training so they hold themselves there naturally without conscious attention. This does not mean you will have big body builder shoulders. That takes years of intense heavy load training. You will use light weights and gentle movements. Think of it more as training the nerves that contact the muscles, and not the muscles themselves.

The main culprit seems to be your 'trapezius' muscle, which attaches like a big diamond to the back of the skull down to the middle back, and on the sides to the upper ridge of the scapula. Shrugging your shoulders is one way to activate this muscle, but you can find tons of videos on youtube meant for weight trainers or yoga people describing how to activate and strengthen this muscle. There are many smaller muscles under the trapezius, but the way our bodies work, using this one muscle efficiently means activating all the deeper musculature as well. Think of the trapezius as a master-controller for your whole upper back. As it is, you are probably not using that muscle at all, and the muscles it should control are a mix of ones too weak and too tense, and by training your 'traps', you even everything out and allow your shoulders to assume their natural form.

Make sure when you try the shrug you do not force or squeeze. It is a slow controlled motion that might require some rotational movement in the head, shoulders and spine as tension unwinds. Stay loose and relaxed as you do it. Focus on staying tall. When you get to the top of the shrug, hold it there a few seconds, release it along the same pathway you followed on the way up, slow and controlled. The back of your head will probably want to pull up and backward to keep your spine long (to not hunch as you shrug). Your jaw will want to come forward a bit, perhaps the shoulder blades will want to squeeze together at first, the spread apart. This is all appropriate. Don't deny your body any expression of movement. The key is to do these exercises in a natural way, following the movement pathways your body suggests when you begin to shift your attention from from the thought of the motion (visualization) to the movement itself.

Do shrugs and similar exercises as often as you can: on waking, before bed, in the bathroom, every time you are alone. Do them in front of a mirror always! The more you do, the faster the progress. Do them in sets of 5-10. Once or twice a day will yield slow results. 5 or six times a day and you will see real progress. Aim closer to 10 if you are really serious and motivated. After you can feel the muscles of the upper back contracting in these stretches, you can do them while holding light weights. Start at 5 pounds per hand, work up to 10 or 15. Make sure you are lifting the weights from the back of your neck, that is, not tensing the arm or shoulder to assist, but pulling the whole arm and shoulderblade as a unit from the trapezius which anchors your arms to the base of the skull. It will feel very unnatural to you at first. But remember, the only unnatural movement is one that cannot be made. It is unnatural feeling because you are not used to it. That is all. You will not hurt yourself if you go slowly and carefully, especially at the beginning. Treat it as exploration and not exercise.

And one last thing. In the farther away picture, your knees are locked. The knees and lower neck are analogous, meaning they are positioned in a way that they move together to keep balance, being functionally equidistant from your center. In front of a mirror, bend your knees and tuck your butt under so that your hips move forward. Use your shoulder blades (trapezius muscle) to lift yourself up to prevent yourself from falling over backwards when your knees are bent. Surfers call this hanging loose. Got a beach nearby? There is no better sport to train for good posture. Your ankles are probably locked too, and unlocking them means using the jaw to prevent yourself from falling over forward in the same way.

This could be the beginning of your path to the body of your dreams. When energy starts freely flowing through this point of constriction, other changes will passively follow. The bones of your skull can widen slightly over a few years even, changing the size and shape of your head. Your abdominals will have to kick in to support the backwards leaning of the ribcage that comes with properly functioning shoulders. In general you will have a sexier, tighter body, more energy, more presence, and less fear and doubt.

This is a lot of info I throw at you, I know. Not an easy task to describe is the problem. If you have any questions, email me at [email protected]

I am happy to help you in this any way I can. Everyone has bodily inbalances that hold them back from their true potential. The earlier you address them in life, the less of your life you lose in self-doubt and timidity.

Jake


----------



## Tinydancer20

It looks fine but if you're self conscious you could get hair extensions to cover it up


----------



## zstandig

Maybe you're not done growing?

Anyway, it's best not to get upset over things that can't be changed.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

Your face will get bigger, I one hundred percent guarantee this. I highly doubt your neck will get any longer. Most people don't notice stuff like this, but I do. Look at the face of a 16 year old girl and look at the face of a girl a few years older. Girls' faces get bigger as do guys' faces. Please relax. You will meet plenty of guys.


----------



## PleePlop

So I just read this now. I myself have a long neck and a small head too. I guess it's because of genetics. I really am happy that I am not alone. In our school,my classmates didnt discriminate me. They said having a long neck and a small head and being tall too! is a great advantage of modeling. Some girls dreamt on having a long neck, tall stature and small head. Well, I could say we are lucky.

People who discriminates you are just jealous of you. You're beautiful just the way you are.


----------



## AgentDitalini

I've got a similar but different problem..... really tall, with wide hips, abnormally wide shoulders, and a tiny little head. I started growing later but somehow outgrew most of my peers. My face is super narrow and about the same width as my neck. It looks ridiculous; i am super self-conscious and it really ruins my quality of life.
I looked at your picture, expecting something worse... your neck is a little long but i think you look lovely & graceful, and i'd rather look like you than me! 
I also agree with the person who complimented your hair. It's beautiful, and i especially appreciate it as someone with tangly, frizzy, generally unruly hair....


----------



## Player008

*We're in this together!*

Fadingmember, I'm 16 and have exactly the same "problem" as you (I don't consider it a problem). My neck is very long, abnormally so. My head is also small because I have overbite. I would say my neck is as long (or maybe longer) than your neck! People around me notice and some point it out, and it makes me feel self-conscious. I always try to not see it as a problem. There's little or nothing we can do about it, so why worry? Your neck doesn't deserve to lead the way you live. I do feel bad about it from time to time, but I try not to. I have the same doubts and troubles as you: will I ever get a girlfriend? Is it a deal-breaker in relationships? Am I a freak of nature? The answer is YES, NO and NO. We will ALL eventually find someone that appreciates us for who we are, regardless of trivial things like neck length, and we are all different. I myself have had many relationships with girls, regardless of my neck length!

I am going to be 100% sincere with you. It's hard to live with a long neck, I know. But don't let your neck get in the way of your personality and lifestyle. It's not worth it. Talk to people, do what you love, and be happy. The rest will come by itself. Once people know you well enough, they will forget about your neck. I tell you this by experience. If you make no attempts to make people get to know you, people will invariably see you as just "the girl with a long neck" because they know nothing else about you. Give them something else to talk about you instead of your neck: your personality! A lot of people are cruel, that's just the way they are. They are not about to change anytime soon and and stop mentioning your neck. So its up to you to change your outlook on your life! Your neck length might be over average, but it's only as important as YOU play it up to be. Give it no importance, and people won't either. As to worrying about relationships: don't worry so much! People don't fall in love with other people for their neck length. It might not look "average", but it does not matter at ALL in the end. Obviously, our lives go differently than people's with normal necks. But everyone's got something they're insecure about. Be strong, and live your life like YOU want to!

Feel free to PM me if you need to talk to somebody!


----------



## jakeg

*Droopy shoulder syndrome*

Please read this article

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1956987/pdf/canmedaj01552-0067.pdf


----------



## takrib

You are fine, people are of different shapes and sizes. Mostly we cant change our genetics, we can only change ourselves like our personality or how we view ourselves or the world. 

Don't believe me, google "colin kaepernick" or "chris bosh", they have similar issues but they absolutely have no dating issues because of their personality and also their talent lol! Off the top of my head can't think of any female examples because I am a sports fan, maybe Cate Blanchett, K Knightley, uma thurman, I dont know but people get used to the way people look, we just have to get used to the way we look.


----------



## crimeclub

It's attractive when a woman's neck is long, Audrey Hepburn was known for having a very long swan-like neck.


----------



## Fadingembers

gmcommand said:


> I know I'm posting this really late...maybe the thread is long closed. (Last post was in March wow). Don't know if you are still there and reading this but I'm just just gonna share my opinions anyways.
> 
> As some ppl in earlier posts had stated before, there really are guys out there who find women with long slender necks very attractive. No, these previous posters were not just making stuff up to comfort you. It's true. I dunno if this following example may convince you, but I can tell you that even manga artists write/draw about it. Consider this manga:
> 
> http://mangafox.me/manga/14_sai_no_koi/v01/c003.6/1.html (Read till the end. If you want to know the context behind this chpt, read the one before it.)
> 
> This isn't just a Japanese thing. Males in other places think so too. Males like that are more common than you think. So don't worry too much about your attractiveness.
> 
> From what I've read, women with long necks or small heads usually adopt long, voluminous, curly hairstyles to balance out their body/neck-to-body proportions. You could definitely try that.


thanks a lot for this  im not worrying too much about my appearance now... i just want my neck problem to be solved as soon as possible so i wont have to look like this forever...


----------



## Fadingembers

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Your face will get bigger, I one hundred percent guarantee this. I highly doubt your neck will get any longer. Most people don't notice stuff like this, but I do. Look at the face of a 16 year old girl and look at the face of a girl a few years older. Girls' faces get bigger as do guys' faces. Please relax. You will meet plenty of guys.


Thank you! I will


----------



## Fadingembers

jakeg said:


> Please read this article
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1956987/pdf/canmedaj01552-0067.pdf


but my shoulders never get sore...


----------



## Fadingembers

AgentDitalini said:


> I've got a similar but different problem..... really tall, with wide hips, abnormally wide shoulders, and a tiny little head. I started growing later but somehow outgrew most of my peers. My face is super narrow and about the same width as my neck. It looks ridiculous; i am super self-conscious and it really ruins my quality of life.
> I looked at your picture, expecting something worse... your neck is a little long but i think you look lovely & graceful, and i'd rather look like you than me!
> I also agree with the person who complimented your hair. It's beautiful, and i especially appreciate it as someone with tangly, frizzy, generally unruly hair....


thank you for the compliment!! you are a really beautiful person yourself too for typing this for me  i really agree with you, my neck also ruins everything for me. I have to angle my head (lean forward a little )when i take a picture so my neck wont look so long... and i never want to go out in public often so people wont stare at me (or my neck lol) . at school, i try not to go to the canteen as much as possible so i wont be torturing myself from all the staring around me... i hate my life like this.


----------



## Fadingembers

Player008 said:


> Fadingmember, I'm 16 and have exactly the same "problem" as you (I don't consider it a problem). My neck is very long, abnormally so. My head is also small because I have overbite. I would say my neck is as long (or maybe longer) than your neck! People around me notice and some point it out, and it makes me feel self-conscious. I always try to not see it as a problem. There's little or nothing we can do about it, so why worry? Your neck doesn't deserve to lead the way you live. I do feel bad about it from time to time, but I try not to. I have the same doubts and troubles as you: will I ever get a girlfriend? Is it a deal-breaker in relationships? Am I a freak of nature? The answer is YES, NO and NO. We will ALL eventually find someone that appreciates us for who we are, regardless of trivial things like neck length, and we are all different. I myself have had many relationships with girls, regardless of my neck length!
> 
> I am going to be 100% sincere with you. It's hard to live with a long neck, I know. But don't let your neck get in the way of your personality and lifestyle. It's not worth it. Talk to people, do what you love, and be happy. The rest will come by itself. Once people know you well enough, they will forget about your neck. I tell you this by experience. If you make no attempts to make people get to know you, people will invariably see you as just "the girl with a long neck" because they know nothing else about you. Give them something else to talk about you instead of your neck: your personality! A lot of people are cruel, that's just the way they are. They are not about to change anytime soon and and stop mentioning your neck. So its up to you to change your outlook on your life! Your neck length might be over average, but it's only as important as YOU play it up to be. Give it no importance, and people won't either. As to worrying about relationships: don't worry so much! People don't fall in love with other people for their neck length. It might not look "average", but it does not matter at ALL in the end. Obviously, our lives go differently than people's with normal necks. But everyone's got something they're insecure about. Be strong, and live your life like YOU want to!
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you need to talk to somebody!


thank you for the nice post!! it's not really easy to not pay attention to my neck. it's been a trouble and pain for me for so many years now and i am very very self conscious about it...


----------



## motv8

Hey. I'm a 26 year old man. I have a very long neck. I first discovered I did in my early teens when people started pointing it out or making fun of me. I started bodybuilding at fifteen and a half and walking around holding my shoulders unnaturally high(to hide my neck). Doing that caused head aches, cramps and knots that to this day still cause lots of problems, including needing regular massages and physiotherapy and even the occasional chiropractor/osteopath. 
I learnt to cover my long neck up by dressing a certain way and definitely avoiding all loose neck tees and v-neck tees. I always wear clothes with a thicker longer collar and that just involves a little more shopping around. If you look up the worlds top male/female models and ballerinas you will see they generally all have longer than "average" neck length. I have seen your photos and think your physique is absolutely beautiful!!! 
Also it is said that having a long neck is a evolutionary genetic response from "good breeding" and is also a sign of intelligence and superiority. I try not to think to much about that as I like to remain relatively down to earth.
I still suffer from embarrassment and shame about my neck but realise there is nothing to actually worry about. That is how I found your blog/forum. I have never spoken out like this about my personal situation before. ps. my neck is 6 inches(15.24cm) long I am 6 foot(183cm) tall. I am happy to provide photos if you want? The photo's will be a similar shot to what you have provided.
I really hope this message will help you in some way or another. your welcome to vent or tell me anything on your mind. I look forward to your response. Remember us long-necks need to stick together  Also this message was originally posted in your private messages but you appear to not be checking them.


----------



## motv8

failoutboy said:


> Do you have a deep voice? I always thought people with long necks must have deep voices because of physics.


My voice is average toned. I can make it deep sounding by choice and make it softer by choice. I guess that's a good thing? 
My father is an opera singer. He does tenner and baritone. Though his conversational voice is minutely deeper than mine. His neck is approximately 4 inches long, maybe 5. The physics on a deep voice is all to do with testosterone exposure during in puberty which stretch and thicken the larynx.


----------



## sweetpotato

Audrey Hepburn had a long neck. No offense to my fellow Americans (I'm assuming that's where you are from, sorry if I'm wrong), but as a country we tend to be of a stumpier and flabbier build. Don't take what any of us say into consideration because honestly, as a nation, we are in no position to judge on looks. Anybody, in any part of the world, who criticizes your looks is just trying to make themselves feel better. Don't change for them, because if you ever did get to the point where they stopped teasing it would be because you made yourself look so bad that it soothed their fragile egos. 

I saw your pictures. Your neck is gorgeous! It honestly is.


----------



## Starryy

The best ballerinas have long necks and small heads  Embrace what you have, and you can always grow your hair (when you can)


----------



## CaitlynHarrison

I'm sorry you feel this way:crying: I think you are a gorgeous, sweet and loving girl. I too have a long neck, I find that having long hair helps to hide it a little bit. 
Try to focus on the positives of your body, like your thick black beautiful hair. Have you ever considered being a model? I think you would make a gorgeous model, as you are very tall and have beautiful features you would be amazing. Models too have long necks 
I think you are just gorgeous and will find many people who will accept you for who you are xx
(I know how you feel at high school, I get the same comments:frown2


----------



## indiscipline

Fadingembers said:


> http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/4634/imagesmt.jpg
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1236/imageqld.jpg
> 
> To let you have an idea of how I look like.


It looks fine, don't worry! Betcha there are a lot of people who'd be really jealous of your body type overall. I'm very slender too and I've had a fair share of snarky remarks growing up from people that were less than encouraging. Eat a sandwich this, get a gym card that... it's just how kids play. Good thing about ectomorphs is that we're likely to look younger than most people in our later years. Guess who'll have the last laugh? :eyes

edit: oopsie. :3 I really should start checking the thread dates


----------



## Surly Wurly

this is a public service announcement brought to you by surly wurly

*THREAD WAS STARTED IN 2013*

thankyou


----------



## probably offline

Surly Wurly said:


> this is a public service announcement brought to you by surly wurly
> 
> *THREAD WAS STARTED IN 2013*
> 
> thankyou


----------



## Surly Wurly

probably offline said:


>


...i think i just lost.


----------



## Fadingembers

indiscipline said:


> Fadingembers said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/4634/imagesmt.jpg
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1236/imageqld.jpg
> 
> To let you have an idea of how I look like.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks fine, don't worry! Betcha there are a lot of people who'd be really jealous of your body type overall. I'm very slender too and I've had a fair share of snarky remarks growing up from people that were less than encouraging. Eat a sandwich this, get a gym card that... it's just how kids play. Good thing about ectomorphs is that we're likely to look younger than most people in our later years. Guess who'll have the last laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oopsie. :3 I really should start checking the thread dates
Click to expand...

I really appreciate the warm message  it's been after a year now (or 2?!) and my life is pretty great now. You're a great person and I hope you have a really nice day!


----------

